# Duda sobre estabilizador de tension



## ricardodio (Abr 13, 2022)

Buenos Días!

Hace como dos meses atrás, compre un estabilizador de tensión marca "Atomlux"  @R500 , porque anteriormente vinieron varias subidas de tensión que me quemaron unos Parlantes Edifer, un trafo, y otras cosas.  La cuestión es que el fusible de este estabilizador se quemó a los tres días, compre el mismo fusible  " 5A 250VA".

El tema es que, hace poco, hubo otra suba de tensión, porque se pego el Neutro de la calle a la fase y la tensión estaba en 370 ( La medí con el Mutimetro) Pero el estabilizador siguió funcionando y el fusible no se quemo, entonces pensé que era porque estaba estabilizando la corriente, pero cuando voy a medir la tensión que sale del estabilizador, me daba 370 también. Bien, lo apague, baje la térmica. Una vez que resolvieron todo la gente de Edesur, vuelvo a medir en el estabilizador y me da 240 , que es la misma tensión que entra por los tomas.



De que me estoy perdiendo



¿Por que el fusible no se quemo al entrar 370 de tensión ¿ No debería el estabilizador haber regulado la tension?. Ahora no entiendo entonces cual es su función...

A ver si me pueden orientar.

Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Abr 13, 2022)

Los fusibles se funden por corriente, no por tensión. No tienen forma de adivinar que tensión tienen.
Se supone que un regulador de tensión regula la tensión. Los que estaban de moda en España en los 70 adornaban mucho pero no regulaban nada. Hace décadas que no veo uno.


----------



## ricardodio (Abr 13, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Los fusibles se funden por corriente, no por tensión. No tienen forma de adivinar que tensión tienen.
> Se supone que un regulador de tensión regula la tensión. Los que estaban de moda en España en los 70 adornaban mucho pero no regulaban nada. Hace décadas que no veo uno.


Entonces, Si de repente sube la tensión a supongamos  280, el estabilizador no lo va a regular?. No entiendo su función. Yo iba a comprar otro mas económico, que corta cuando supera los 240 , pero el vendedor me dijo: "No, lleva este que protege la PC y el monitor".


----------



## sergiot (Abr 13, 2022)

Me parece que tu estabilizador pasó a mejor vida cuando quemó el fusible, dejó de cumplir la función de estabilizar.


----------



## ricardodio (Abr 13, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> Me parece que tu estabilizador pasó a mejor vida cuando quemó el fusible, dejó de cumplir la función de estabilizar.


Eso pensé, y estoy por reclamar a la garantía. Porque tiene dos meses de uso y garantia de 2 años.  El tema es que no estoy seguro si realmente la función sea estabilizar la corriente misma.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 13, 2022)

Por lo que veo en el manual tiene tres salidas estabilizadas y dos que no.
También veo que la tensión de entrada185 a 240V


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2022)

ricardodio dijo:


> Buenos Días!
> . . . .
> 
> El tema es que, hace poco, hubo otra suba de tensión, porque se pego el Neutro de la calle a la fase y la tensión estaba en 370 ( La medí con el Mutimetro) Pero el estabilizador siguió funcionando y el fusible no se quemo, entonces pensé que era porque estaba estabilizando la corriente, pero cuando voy a medir la tensión que sale del estabilizador, me daba 370 también. Bien, lo apague, baje la térmica. Una vez que resolvieron todo la gente de Edesur, vuelvo a medir en el estabilizador y me da 240 , que es la misma tensión que entra por los tomas.


El famoso caso del estabilizador que *NO *estabilizaba 

Esos estabilizadores poseen un rango de acción y que de ninguna manera llega a 370Vca.
Podría ser que superado la máxima tensión de entrada, solo reste algunos volt´s de esta tensión de entrada en un intento de regular y no haga mas que eso.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 13, 2022)

ricardodio dijo:


> Buenos Días!
> 
> Hace como dos meses atrás, compre un estabilizador de tensión marca "Atomlux"  @R500 , porque anteriormente vinieron varias subidas de tensión que me quemaron unos Parlantes Edifer, un trafo, y otras cosas.  La cuestión es que el fusible de este estabilizador se quemó a los tres días, compre el mismo fusible  " 5A 250VA".
> 
> ...


Tenes que poner esto para que corte por sobretensión (el del medio) cuesta 10 dólares o mas.
Los otros dos son obligatorios (termomagnética y disyuntor).
Este ejemplo es para 63 amperes, pero hay de menos. El punto de trabajo lo define el usuario.
Para esta maniobra es importante que sea con reposición MANUAL , es decir que tiene que venir alguien humano a reponer el servicio una vez que corto porque es para prevenir incendios no la comida de la heladera.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 13, 2022)

370V es una burrada ciertamente.
Yo he visto "cosas curiosas" pero no a ese nivel.


----------



## ricardodio (Abr 13, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Tenes que poner esto para que corte por sobretensión (el del medio) cuesta 10 dólares o mas.
> Los otros dos son obligatorios (termomagnética y disyuntor).
> Este ejemplo es para 63 amperes, pero hay de menos.
> 
> ...





Scooter dijo:


> 370V es una burrada ciertamente.
> Yo he visto "cosas curiosas" pero no a ese nivel.


Si, se pego la Fase que pasa por la calle al Neutro. Asi dijeron los Edesur. Medí con el Multimetro y me daba eso, cuando vino el técnico, le dije, y me dijo eso, que se pego la fase al negativo. Rompieron la vereda y cambiaron una parte del cableado.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 13, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> 370V es una burrada ciertamente.
> Yo he visto "cosas curiosas" pero no a ese nivel.


Aqui en Sud América, nada es una "burrada"
Es común que se pegue el neutro con una fase y TODO quede en 380, cuando la línea es para 100 usuarios y hay "colgados 200" por años 
Nos gustan las emociones "fuertes" digamos  
 Hace 15 años me paso también donde vivia, pero esa instalación la tenía yo bien controlada y salto todo al instante. 
No me salvo de darles café y otros enseres a la cuadrilla, durante 2 noches, hasta que resolvieron el lio después de 48 horas de trabajos continuos. La aventura es finita !!!


----------



## ricardodio (Abr 13, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> 370V es una burrada ciertamente.
> Yo he visto "cosas curiosas" pero no a ese nivel.


Y no es la primera vez que sube, no se antes a cuanto habrá subido, pero la vez que se me quemaron los parlantes, ni tiempo me dio. Tenia un cargador del celu enchufado y exploto, literalmente explotó. En lo que corri a bajar la termica, se me quemaron los parlantes, un trasnformador de una consola , que por suerte solo se jodio un fusible térmico, que gracias a youtube lo cambie y lo salve, y las lamparas Led, murieron todas.


unmonje dijo:


> Aqui en Sud América, nada es una "burrada"
> Es común que se pegue el neutro con una fase y TODO quede en 380, cuando la línea es para 100 usuarios y hay "colgados 200" por años
> Nos gustan las emociones "fuertes" digamos


Yo cuando vi que marcaba 370 , pense que estaba jodido el multimetro, porque todavia los Leds andaban pero parpadeaban. Y dije no puede ser. Cuando escuche que vino la cuadrilla , sali y le pregunte , me dijo si, es que se pego el neutro.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 13, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El famoso caso del estabilizador que *NO *estabilizaba
> 
> Esos estabilizadores poseen un rango de acción y que de ninguna manera llega a 370Vca.
> Podría ser que superado la máxima tensión de entrada, solo reste algunos volt´s de esta tensión de entrada en un intento de regular y no haga mas que eso.



Tal cual como dice Don Fogo...

Esos chiches no regulan nada, no protegen nada. Cuando la tensión llega al tope inferior y sigue bajando, el aparato sigue con él hacia abajo; si la tensión sube al nivel más alto, pues, el aparato sigue subiendo... y no para, ni bajando ni subiendo...

De que hay reguladores, s´que los hay, peeerooo... el bendito pero:

1.-  Regulador ferro Resonante más tope de corte bajo, más tope de corte alto. = $$$, según potencia requerida; peso grande y ruido a pˋlena carga.

2.-  Auto transformador controlado por selector electronico comparador de escalas, con cortes por baja tensión y sobretensión. Enclavamiento de límites y reposición manual o automática programable al retornar la normalidad del servicio. = $$$... según potencia requerida.

3.-  No existe, a saber...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2022)

ricardodio dijo:


> Si, se pego la Fase que pasa por la calle al Neutro. Asi dijeron los Edesur. Medí con el Multimetro y me daba eso, cuando vino el técnico, le dije, y me dijo eso, que se pego la fase al negativo. Rompieron la vereda y cambiaron una parte del cableado.


Lo que ocurre, *NO *es que se pega una fase con el neutro, sino que se *funde *el neutro.
Queda en serie la carga de una fase con la carga de "Otra" fase, esto alimentado con los 380Vca 
La fase que supo tener menor carga *"Pierde"* 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## ricardodio (Abr 13, 2022)

Gracias  a todos por la info, siempre se aprende algo.  Bueno lo barato sale caro. Lo pague  4 lucas. No se si sera tan barato. Que se yo...confíe en el vendedor. Pero voy hacer lo que dijo unmonje, mandarle directamente a la térmica.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 13, 2022)

ricardodio dijo:


> Gracias  a todos por la info, siempre se aprende algo.  Bueno lo barato sale caro. Lo pague  4 lucas. No se si sera tan barato. Que se yo...confíe en el vendedor. Pero voy hacer lo que dijo unmonje, mandarle directamente a la térmica.



Un REGULADOR/ESTABILIZADOR/PROTECTOR, de verdad, verdad, para 500 VA = US$ 500, en promedio...


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 13, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Un REGULADOR/ESTABILIZADOR/PROTECTOR, de verdad, verdad, para 500 VA = US$ 500, en promedio...


¿Un UPS puede llegar a ser una mejor compra que un estabilizador? Lo he considerado así, pero mejor consultarlo. Justo que hablan del tema.



Tengo dos, uno andando, y el otro que le hace falta una bateria nueva, he pensado en comprarsela en lugar de hacerme con un nuevo estabilizador, a ese lo uso también para medir el voltaje de algunos tomas y aparatos como estabilizadores justo..


----------



## unmonje (Abr 13, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿Un UPS puede llegar a ser una mejor compra que un estabilizador? Lo he considerado así, pero mejor consultarlo. Justo que hablan del tema.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280635
> 
> Tengo dos, uno andando, y el otro que le hace falta una bateria nueva, he pensado en comprarsela en lugar de hacerme con un nuevo estabilizador, a ese lo uso también para medir el voltaje de algunos tomas y aparatos como estabilizadores justo..


¿ Tiene usted alguna actividad que justifique realmente su uso ?    ¿Por ejemplo  ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿Un UPS puede llegar a ser una mejor compra que un estabilizador?


Toda la vida es mejor compra, pero debe ser una UPS on-line y esas son verdaderamente caras aunque solo te den unos pocos minutos de autonomía como para que no se te pinche o pierdas nada. Las UPS comunes....son lo que son  🤷‍♂️ y si no conmutan rápido de red-a-batería puede que la UPS no proteja un pomo.
De todas formas, y tal como te preguntan, las UPS se usan cuando se necesita resiliencia a las fallas eléctricas y que el equipo alimentado pueda reiniciarse sin daños (daños a los datos digo...), y por eso no solo se pone la UPS sino que la misma se comunica con el equipo para avisarle que la red se fué al c4r4jo y que le quedan pocos minutos de autonomía para hacer un shutdown ordenado y "limpio".


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 13, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> ¿ Tiene usted alguna actividad que justifique realmente su uso ?    ¿Por ejemplo  ?


Los trabajos de diseño de autocad 2d y 3d pueden llegar a valer más que la misma PC, de todas formas, vivo haciendo copias de seguridad (perder trabajos de meses no estaría bueno), pero bueno, tener un UPS solo por cambiarle la batería no me parece una mala compra, y el estabilizador que uso iría a una PC que no tiene.
Si el trabajo ocupa poco espacio, hago copias online, enviandolo desde casillas de correo a mi mismo.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Toda la vida es mejor compra, pero debe ser una UPS on-line y esas son verdaderamente caras aunque solo te den unos pocos minutos de autonomía como para que no se te pinche o pierdas nada. Las UPS comunes....son lo que son  🤷‍♂️ y si no conmutan rápido de red-a-batería puede que la UPS no proteja un pomo.
> De todas formas, y tal como te preguntan, las UPS se usan cuando se necesita resiliencia a las fallas eléctricas y que el equipo alimentado pueda reiniciarse sin daños (daños a los datos digo...), y por eso no solo se pone la UPS sino que la misma se comunica con el equipo para avisarle que la red se fué al c4r4jo y que le quedan pocos minutos de autonomía para hacer un shutdown ordenado y "limpio".


Bueno, seria un UPS bastante corriente, similar al de la foto, que con ese cambio que mencione, volvería a las carreras. Esta claro que esos otros que menciona son los mejores, ahora, reformulo la pregunta, para hacerla más precisa (y como que así debió de ser de inicio Xd, pero bueno, no me percate  ) ¿tiene sentido rescatar ese más comunacho para usarlo y pasar el estabilizador a otra PC?
O sea ¿seria un buen cambio?, mejor dicho

Ayer cayo justo un inoportuno corte de luz, y claro, la PC cuando reinicia de un corte de luz no parece estar de lo mejor hasta que le hago un ligero chequeo, y hete aquí que me acorde de ese UPS que tengo guardado.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 13, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> ¿ Tiene usted alguna actividad que justifique realmente su uso ?    ¿Por ejemplo  ?


También trabajo de creación de subtítulos, aunque es infrecuente, y justo antes de poder editar el mensaje, tuve otro corte de luz 
Pero bueno, si, es mejor compra un UPS, de eso ha quedado aclarado, quedaría por aclarar si rescatar ese UPS merece la pena.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 13, 2022)

La verdad es que no te entiendo Hell... Te comenta el Dr. Z que las UPS (Uninterruptible Power Supply) que en Español se traduce como "Fuente de Poder SIN INTERRUPCIÓN"; serían el único dispositivo seguro para sostener la alimentación de un equipo de cómputo, sin riesgos mayores de pérdida y, si  habitas o trabajas en un área de estabilidad precaria del servicio eléctrico... pues, entiéndelo de una vez: "Eso es lo único que te puede brindar esa seguridad".
Los otros Mal Llamados UPS... pues no lo son y no se debería aceptar ni permitir utilizar esa nomenclatura para definirlos. A lo sumo se deberían definir como IPS (Interruptible Power Supply); en español "Fuente de Poder Interrumpible" y, durante la interrupción para el intercambio, si tu fuente de PC no estuviera bien de condensadores o, la carga en proceso fuese muy alta; correrás un riesgo severo de pérdida hasta del equipo o sus partes.

Lo otro que no entiendo es tu empecinamiento en utilizar uno de esos "Reguladores/Estabilizadores/Protectores", después de que, en este mismo tema - y otros tantos - hemos mencionado que, una vez más, solo unos pocos equipos, de alto costo, pueden brindar esos servicios en forma idónea.
Por otro lado te comento que, muchos IPS y prácticamente todos los UPS, traen incorporado un estabilizador de tensión AC de sus salidas.

Esos juguetes NO SIRVEN. No le des más vueltas al asunto.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 13, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> La verdad es que no te entiendo Hell... Te comenta el Dr. Z que las UPS (Uninterruptible Power Supply) que en Español se traduce como "Fuente de Poder SIN INTERRUPCIÓN"; serían el único dispositivo seguro para sostener la alimentación de un equipo de cómputo, sin riesgos mayores de pérdida y, si  habitas o trabajas en un área de estabilidad precaria del servicio eléctrico... pues, entiéndelo de una vez: "Eso es lo único que te puede brindar esa seguridad".
> Los otros Mal Llamados UPS... pues no lo son y no se debería aceptar ni permitir utilizar esa nomenclatura para definirlos. A lo sumo se deberían definir como IPS (Interruptible Power Supply); en español "Fuente de Poder Interrumpible" y, durante la interrupción para el intercambio, si tu fuente de PC no estuviera bien de condensadores o, la carga en proceso fuese muy alta; correrás un riesgo severo de pérdida hasta del equipo o sus partes.
> 
> Lo otro que no entiendo es tu empecinamiento en utilizar uno de esos "Reguladores/Estabilizadores/Protectores", después de que, en este mismo tema - y otros tantos - hemos mencionado que, una vez más, solo unos pocos equipos, de alto costo, pueden brindar esos servicios en forma idónea.
> ...


Bueno, a veces uno termina enredado, lamentablemente, o dando vueltas, como el perro que quiere moderse la cola.
Si, entendí que un UPS realmente bueno es algo caro, y ahora veo que esos otros no son tanto.
Lamentablemente tampoco me senté a ver bien el tema, y consulte un tanto a las apuradas. Aunque ahora que me aclaras, entiendo mejor, esos con baterias no son realmente UPS, y es justamente lo que vengo aprender el día de hoy .


----------



## mcrven (Abr 13, 2022)

Los dos Tiene baterías para generar la AC cuando falla el suministro de la red. Las UPS No desconectan la batería y, la tensión AC de salida SIEMPRE la suministra el generador.
Las IPS solo encienden el generador SÍ y SOLO SÍ falla el suministro eléctrico y, mediante RELAYS desconectan primero la red de las tomas de salida, lo conmutan al transformador del generador y es allí cuando conectan con relays la Batería y arranca el generador. Retardo aproximado 50 a 70 mili-segundos... si todo sale bien.
En las UPS NO HAY RETARDOS...


----------



## unmonje (Abr 13, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueno, a veces uno termina enredado, lamentablemente, o dando vueltas, como el perro que quiere moderse la cola.
> Si, entendí que un UPS realmente bueno es algo caro, y ahora veo que esos otros no son tanto.
> Lamentablemente tampoco me senté a ver bien el tema, y consulte un tanto a las apuradas. Aunque ahora que me aclaras, entiendo mejor, esos con baterias no son realmente UPS, y es justamente lo que vengo aprender el día de hoy .


Si es tan importante su trabajo, olvídese de los estabilizadores.
Solo UPS ON LINE debe usar, es decir que, su PC se alimenta de una batería todo el tiempo, no de la red y cuando se corta la energía la PC sigue funcionando una media hora como si nada, solo que cuando no hay 220VAC en línea, empieza a martillarle la cabeza un ligero Beep, que se va volviendo insoportable y mas repetitivo, con el transcurrir de los minutos, hasta que se apaga, ya sea por su comando o porque se quedo sin carga, cosa no recomendable.
La idea es que usted hace un SAVE y apaga ni bien empieza a pitar.
Esas UPS, se  cambian la docena de baterias que lleva, cada 2 años sin esperar a que fallen (lo que puede romper algo). Pero es caro el mantenimiento de cambiar las 12 o mas baterías cada 2 años.
 Bueno, ahora lo sabe.  
Una version mas económica de esto, es una notebook a batería de alta performance.    --> ( Ryzen 9 para arriba)


----------



## tiovik (Abr 15, 2022)

Mi experiencia de muchos años en instalaciones informáticas me enseño algunas cosas:

1.- En instalaciones de informática los estabilizadores de tensión (de cualquier tipo y tecnología) no son una opción como para confiar únicamente en ellos.

2.- Los protectores de sobre/sub voltaje (tanto los de tablero como los que se instalan autónomos) son la clave que evita que destruyas equipo electrónico de cualquier tipo cuando llegue el próximo microcorte o los muchachos de EDETRUCH jueguen con la interconexión de las centrales.

3.- Las únicas UPS en las que se puede confiar casi a ciegas son las full online de salida senoidal. Obvio que no son juguetes baratos ni por accidente. Las UPS comunes (no full online) utilizan algún sistema de conmutación que ocasiona al menos unos 20ms de discontinuidad al momento del cambio. Verifiquen que esto no cause problemas.

4.- Una UPS es tan buena como sus baterías. Los paranoicos las verificamos cada 15 días si es posible en forma automática (tenemos mejores cosas que hacer). Ninguna batería es la mejor de todas y todas son sospechosas hasta que se demuestra lo contrario.

5.- NO USEN BATERÍAS RECICLADAS...se entendió bien?

6.- Una UPS (de cualquier tipo) no te exime de tener un sistema efectivo de backup, si es posible redundante.

7.- Recuerden dejar alguna luz conectada a la UPS, suele ser una precaución muy practica.

8.- Si la UPS trae algún software de control ÚSENLO

Y recuerden que la instalación eléctrica en informática es solo otro punto de fallo, no hagan tonterías.
Mi experiencia de muchos años en instalaciones informáticas me enseño algunas cosas:

1.- En instalaciones de informática los estabilizadores de tensión (de cualquier tipo y tecnología) no son una opción como para confiar únicamente en ellos.

2.- Los protectores de sobre/sub voltaje (tanto los de tablero como los que se instalan autónomos) son la clave que evita que destruyas equipo electrónico de cualquier tipo cuando llegue el próximo microcorte o los muchachos de EDETRUCH jueguen con la interconexión de las centrales.

3.- Las únicas UPS en las que se puede confiar casi a ciegas son las full online de salida senoidal. Obvio que no son juguetes baratos ni por accidente. Las UPS comunes (no full online) utilizan algún sistema de conmutación que ocasiona al menos unos 20ms de discontinuidad al momento del cambio. Verifiquen que esto no cause problemas.

4.- Una UPS es tan buena como sus baterías. Los paranoicos las verificamos cada 15 días si es posible en forma automática (tenemos mejores cosas que hacer). Ninguna batería es la mejor de todas y todas son sospechosas hasta que se demuestra lo contrario.

5.- NO USEN BATERÍAS RECICLADAS...se entendió bien?

6.- Una UPS (de cualquier tipo) no te exime de tener un sistema efectivo de backup, si es posible redundante.

7.- Recuerden dejar alguna luz conectada a la UPS, suele ser una precaución muy practica.

8.- Si la UPS trae algún software de control ÚSENLO

Y recuerden que la instalación eléctrica en informática es solo otro punto de fallo, no hagan tonterías.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 15, 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo TioVick...


----------



## hellfire4 (May 25, 2022)

Yo en dos UPSs Lyon el 1º necesita una nueva para seguir andando, el 2º anda, pero la batería no carga (aunque figure como cargada), o sea, si viene un corte de luz, la batería no responde al apagarse casi de inmediato, pero calculo que no es tanto el uso que tiene, sino por lo antigua que es.

A modo de gracia, vi gente que tiraba los UPSs, dado que ni sabía que tenían una batería dentro y se le podía seguir usando con un cambio Xd.

Llevaré una de muestra para comprar una nueva, una la tenía, la otra la encontré tirada, les saque la tapa, selle herméticamente los 6 tapones internos y luego la tapa, las uso como mancuernas caseras, tengo una 3º a futuro, una 4º me vendría bien, así las unos de dos en dos para darles más peso.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 31, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> 5.- NO USEN BATERÍAS RECICLADAS...se entendió bien?


En mi caso, tengo que adquirir un par de baterias de 12V 7A

¿Alguna marca a recomendar?

Me dijeron Megalyte, pero el tipo las vende mucho más caras de lo que las vi en ML, y claro, me gustaría otras opiniones.


----------



## mcrven (May 31, 2022)

Todas esas cosas se fabrican de forma muy, pero muy similar. Poco importa la marca del producto, a menos que te encuentres involucrado con el fabricante o con el proceso de fabricación de uno y solo UNO de los productos, no calificas para evaluar la calidad del mismo. Solo podemos confiar en que, en la línea de producción, todo haya funcionado sin contratiempos, en especial para ese o esos pares de dispositivos que hemos adquirido.
Hacen muchos años que los FABRICANTES (Valga decir MARCAS), ya NO FABRICAN nada. Ellos construyeron unas grandes factorías generadoras de productos (Consorcios, Fabricas Madres, Maquilas...) que no tienen marcas. Los socios de esas factorías (Todos los fabricantes que no fabrican) ordenan una cantidad de X producto y ordenan colocar en las etiquetas, una Marca X de su propiedad, con las especificaciones fijadas por ellos.
Luego ordenan a unos distribuidores (Dealers), "distribuir" los productos en el mercado y depositar en sus cuentas, las ganancias así obtenidas. Sin molestias, sin angustias..

Así que andate tranquilo, compra tus baterías y pon a trabajar tu "UPS" y... recuerda hacer BACKUP...


----------



## hellfire4 (May 31, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Todas esas cosas se fabrican de forma muy, pero muy similar. Poco importa la marca del producto, a menos que te encuentres involucrado con el fabricante o con el proceso de fabricación de uno y solo UNO de los productos, no calificas para evaluar la calidad del mismo. Solo podemos confiar en que, en la línea de producción, todo haya funcionado sin contratiempos, en especial para ese o esos pares de dispositivos que hemos adquirido.
> Hacen muchos años que los FABRICANTES (Valga decir MARCAS), ya NO FABRICAN nada. Ellos construyeron unas grandes factorías generadoras de productos (Consorcios, Fabricas Madres, Maquilas...) que no tienen marcas. Los socios de esas factorías (Todos los fabricantes que no fabrican) ordenan una cantidad de X producto y ordenan colocar en las etiquetas, una Marca X de su propiedad, con las especificaciones fijadas por ellos.
> Luego ordenan a unos distribuidores (Dealers), "distribuir" los productos en el mercado y depositar en sus cuentas, las ganancias así obtenidas. Sin molestias, sin angustias..
> 
> Así que andate tranquilo, compra tus baterías y pon a trabajar tu "UPS" y... recuerda hacer BACKUP...


Sí, bien dicen todas Made in China

Los resguardo de data (sobre todo trabajo) SIEMPRE SE HACEN, aunque ande de 10 puntos el "UPS", y tres copias aparte de la PC, al ser manual y no mediante algún aparato que lo haga automáticamente -que no esta exento de fallo y vigilancia-, queda la certeza que se hacen y están.


----------



## tiovik (May 31, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> En mi caso, tengo que adquirir un par de baterias de 12V 7A
> 
> ¿Alguna marca a recomendar?
> 
> Me dijeron Megalyte, pero el tipo las vende mucho más caras de lo que las vi en ML, y claro, me gustaría otras opiniones.


Tengo una bonita pila de baterías de marcas variadas esperando que se las lleve el reciclador (que hace rato que no pasa ya que le conviene retirar un lote grande de baterías de gel). Hay de todas las marcas y para todos los gustos, todas han durado algo mas de dos años y han fallado prácticamente del mismo modo.
Marca para recomendar, cualquiera que satisfaga tu presupuesto. Nos hicieron un buen numero por un par de cajas (creo que 40 en total) de Vapex 12V/7AH. Las Probattery suelen ser muy buenas en cuanto a terminación y se consiguen a buen precio (al menos compradas en caja cerrada como hacemos acá).
Si conseguís las Moura o las Varta, también son recomendables. Mas que nada porque se nota cierto cuidado en la terminación y la calidad de materiales. Eso si, no son tan baratas como el resto.
En general, de una forma u otra todas fallan de manera consistente a los 2 (DOS) años de uso sin importar lo que ocurra en el medio. Lo que he observado es que una batería de marca conocida suele fallar sin perder liquido ni gases.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 31, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> Tengo una bonita pila de baterías de marcas variadas esperando que se las lleve el reciclador (que hace rato que no pasa ya que le conviene retirar un lote grande de baterías de gel). Hay de todas las marcas y para todos los gustos, todas han durado algo mas de dos años y han fallado prácticamente del mismo modo.
> Marca para recomendar, cualquiera que satisfaga tu presupuesto. Nos hicieron un buen numero por un par de cajas (creo que 40 en total) de Vapex 12V/7AH. Las Probattery suelen ser muy buenas en cuanto a terminación y se consiguen a buen precio (al menos compradas en caja cerrada como hacemos acá).
> Si conseguís las Moura o las Varta, también son recomendables. Mas que nada porque se nota cierto cuidado en la terminación y la calidad de materiales. Eso si, no son tan baratas como el resto.
> En general, de una forma u otra todas fallan de manera consistente a los 2 (DOS) años de uso sin importar lo que ocurra en el medio. Lo que he observado es que una batería de marca conocida suele fallar sin perder liquido ni gases.



Adquirí un par de marca Elpra a probar, aunque vienen en bolsita


La que tengo en funcionamiento en estos momentos hace que el "UPS" encienda, se mantenga pero no carga nada, si viene un corte de luz, un segundo durara, y eso que no llego a tener mucho uso, originalmente ese "UPS" fue adquirido para proteger un proyector.

Um, si estuviésemos más cerca, te pediría alguna de las falladas, realmente las uso como mancuernas caseras y si estas dos funcionan, me haría falta una más para unir dos con dos .

Y bueno Xd, más arriba esta la foto de ambas, selladas de forma hermética, el tema que al tener buen peso y buen agarrare, me gustaron.


----------



## mcrven (May 31, 2022)

De todas maneras, aún con baterías nuevas y en muy buen estado, esos IPS (Que UPS no son), ante un apagón, solo te dan un soporte entre 15 ~ 20 minutos. Así que, recuerda lo que apuntó el TioVic e instala el software de vigilancia, alarma y acción preventiva para el IPS, en tus computadoras. Eso te dará tiempo de cerrar programas y archivos, ante una eventualidad.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 1, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> De todas maneras, aún con baterías nuevas y en muy buen estado, esos IPS (Que UPS no son), ante un apagón, solo te dan un soporte entre 15 ~ 20 minutos. Así que, recuerda lo que apuntó el TioVic e instala el software de vigilancia, alarma y acción preventiva para el IPS, en tus computadoras. Eso te dará tiempo de cerrar programas y archivos, ante una eventualidad.


Si, ese tiempo es más que suficiente, algo más.

Cuando cambias la batería ¿tiene que estar determinadas cantidad de horas cargándose con el IPS encendido?
¿o basta conque este enchufando pero sin estar encendido para que se cargue?
Para que entre en régimen, claro.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 1, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Si, ese tiempo es más que suficiente, algo más.
> 
> Cuando cambias la batería ¿tiene que estar determinadas cantidad de horas cargándose con el IPS encendido?
> ¿o basta conque este enchufando pero sin estar encendido para que se cargue?
> Para que entre en régimen, claro.



Debería quedar cargandose la batería, aún con el IPS apagado.
Retirale la tapa y mide la tensión de la batería, debería dar uno 14 ~ 14,3 V. Mientras tengas el multímetro conectado, conecta y desconecta la ficha de la red. Deberías no tar una leve diferencia 1 ~ 1,5 V.

Una instrucción común para esos aparatos es:

1.-  Conectar los bornes de la batería.-
2.-  Conectar el dispositivo a la red eléctrica.
3.-  Encender el dispositivo.
4.-  Conectar una lámpara a una de las tomas conmutadas.
5.-  Retirar la toma de la red y observar que la lámpara se mantenga encendida.

Si no se sigue la secuencia 1.- y 2.-, no se cumplirá 3.-
Para mi, no tiene sentido dejar un IPS/UPS apagado. Nadie puede prevenir un apagón.
Un UPS on-line SÍ debería apagarse, solo en casos cuando toda actividad sujeta de él quede suspendida. De otra forma quedaría funcionando en vacío consumiendo la vida de la batería...


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 1, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> 1.-  Conectar los bornes de la batería.-
> 2.-  Conectar el dispositivo a la red eléctrica.
> 3.-  Encender el dispositivo.
> 4.-  Conectar una lámpara a una de las tomas conmutadas.
> ...


xd, si, sin duda, a ver, llegue a ver gente que tiraba los IPS al no saber sacarle los tornillos y cambiarle la batería, incluso en un estudio, que compraron uno nuevo y dejaron arrumbado el otro, yo luego se los dije.

Uno me dijo: Mira vos, no sabia que tenia una batería dentro.

En fin, probaba una, y encendió el panel e hizo ruido, buena señal, dado que con las adquiridas en otro lugar no hizo nada de nada, reclame y dijeron que podía ser problema del IPS, claro, justo en los dos fallo, y la que enciende pero no carga anda bien en ambos.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 1, 2022)

Pensaban que tenía un enanito dentro que pedaleaba un generador... y el pobre se murió...


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 1, 2022)

Daban por sentado que llego al fin de su vida útil el aparato entero y chau, si tomamos esa forma de actuar, algunas alarmas usan el mismo tipo de batería, seria una idiotez cambiarlas cada vez que palma la batería.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 1, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Daban por sentado que llego al fin de su vida útil el aparato entero y chau, si tomamos esa forma de actuar, algunas alarmas usan el mismo tipo de batería, seria una idiotez cambiarlas cada vez que palma la batería.


Pensamiento mágico le llamo. Habría que ver si en Urquiza 1160, se lo arreglaban   🥴🤣


----------



## tiovik (Jun 1, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Si, ese tiempo es más que suficiente, algo más.
> 
> Cuando cambias la batería ¿tiene que estar determinadas cantidad de horas cargándose con el IPS encendido?
> ¿o basta conque este enchufando pero sin estar encendido para que se cargue?
> Para que entre en régimen, claro.


Cuando instalas baterias nuevas mandale carga durante al menos 8 horas. Basta conque todo este


hellfire4 dijo:


> Si, ese tiempo es más que suficiente, algo más.
> 
> Cuando cambias la batería ¿tiene que estar determinadas cantidad de horas cargándose con el IPS encendido?
> ¿o basta conque este enchufando pero sin estar encendido para que se cargue?
> Para que entre en régimen, claro.


La idea es que al menos durante 8 horas no haya interrupciones del suministro. Eso garantiza plena carga de las baterias. despues deja todo conectado como dice mcrven


----------

